# Mein Gegenüber



## Whodunit

This discussion has been started here.

How would you say this in English?

Ein ordentliches Gespräch kann nur ablaufen, wenn sich auch mein Gegenüber benimmt und meine Reden mit Anstand verfolgt.

I want to have the (actually simple) construction "mein Gegenüber" translated into English. If you want let's say it's the person who's sitting on the other side at the table, like in a restaurant. I suggested "vis-à-vis" and "my opposite", but Elroy didn't like it, so I'm asking here for other replies.


----------



## Ralf

Auf die Schnelle fallen mir da nur mehr oder weniger wörtliche Umschreibungen ein wie:
In that very moment I can only think of more or less literal paraphrases, such as:

- the one next to me
- the one opposite (to) me

oder, soweit es eindeutig um einen (anonymen) Gesprächspartner geht:
or as far it concerns an (anonymous) partner in your converseration:

- the one I'm asking
- the one I'm talking to

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> - the one opposite (to) me



This on is the best solution up to now, I think.    Thank you very much.
Bisher ist dies die beste Lösung. Danke schön, Ralf.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> This discussion has been started here.
> 
> How would you say this in English?
> 
> Ein ordentliches Gespräch kann nur ablaufen, wenn sich auch mein Gegenüber benimmt und meine Reden mit Anstand verfolgt.
> 
> I want to have the (actually simple) construction "mein Gegenüber" translated into English. If you want let's say it's the person who's sitting on the other side at the table, like in a restaurant. I suggested "vis-à-vis" and "my opposite", but Elroy didn't like it, so I'm asking here for other replies.


 
If you're referring to the person you're talking to you can use the word *interlocutor*.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> If you're referring to the person you're talking to you can use the word *interlocutor*.


"interlocutor" ist dann aber tatsächlich ein konkreter Gesprächspartner. Ein "Gegenüber" (laut Duden übrigens mit Artikel "das"  ) ist eher eine unbestimmte Person, die sich in einer beschriebenen Situation zeitweise und mehr oder weniger zufällig in der Nähe einer Bezugsperson aufhält (genau genommen gegenüber, vielleicht sogar von Angesicht zu Angesicht ).

Ralf


----------



## 80s Queen

I would say "the person I'm talking to" instead of "opposite me".  Or - if you're taking part in a debate, you can say "my opponent".


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> "interlocutor" ist dann aber tatsächlich ein konkreter Gesprächspartner. Ein "Gegenüber" (laut Duden übrigens mit Artikel "das"  ) ist eher eine unbestimmte Person, die sich in einer beschriebenen Situation zeitweise und mehr oder weniger zufällig in der Nähe einer Bezugsperson aufhält (genau genommen gegenüber, vielleicht sogar von Angesicht zu Angesicht ).
> 
> Ralf



That's exactly what I mean. A person you're talking to "von Angesicht zu Angesicht" (from face to face).


----------



## Tanuki

Das mit dem "Gesprächspartner" oder "Gegenüber" ist ein Problem, über das auch ich alle nase lang stolpere...

Meistens ziehe ich meinen Kopf aus der Schlinge, indem ich auf das englisch-französische Lehnwort ausweiche... namely "my vis-a-vis". ^^; Natürlich muss ich dann immer hoffen, daß der geneigte Leser meinen exotischen Wortausflügen auch wirklich folgen kann...

Irgendein gewitzter Mensch hat mal gesagt 
"English truly is the most versatile language of the world. 
Mind, not because it'd have been great by default, heaven forbid - but because throughout all the ages, it was never shy to steal the best from about every other language there is." 

Davon abgesehen... wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat "opponent" auch eine" nicht-feindliche" Bedeutungsebene... könnte also bedingt als direkte Übersetzung von "Gegenüber" taugen. Natürlich bleibt die Gefahr des Missverständnisses... =/

-T


----------



## Whodunit

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Meistens ziehe ich meinen Kopf aus der Schlinge, indem ich auf das englisch-französische Lehnwort ausweiche... namely "my vis-a-vis". ^^; Natürlich muss ich dann immer hoffen, daß der geneigte Leser meinen exotischen Wortausflügen auch wirklich folgen kann...


 
Schön, dass auch andere Menschen über solch ein Problem stolpern, aber ich hatte ja eben "my vis-à-vis" verwendet, und dann hatte mich Elroy gleich gefragt, was ich damit meine. So sind wir ja auf diesen Thread hier gekommen.


----------



## Tanuki

Uuuups... naja, ich hatte mich momentan noch nicht in die >5 Seiten langen Mammut-threads gewagt, da ist mir das glatt entgangen. 

-T


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> "interlocutor" ist dann aber tatsächlich ein konkreter Gesprächspartner.


 
Genau. Gerade daher habe ich "if you're referring to the person you're talking to" gesagt.



> Ein "Gegenüber" (laut Duden übrigens mit Artikel "das"  ) ist eher eine unbestimmte Person, die sich in einer beschriebenen Situation zeitweise und mehr oder weniger zufällig in der Nähe einer Bezugsperson aufhält (genau genommen gegenüber, vielleicht sogar von Angesicht zu Angesicht ).
> 
> Ralf


 
Dann weiß ich eben nicht.  Ich glaube ja nicht, dass es ein immer zutreffendes englisches Äquivalent gibt, sondern dass es nach wie vor auf den Zusammenhang ankommt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Schön, dass auch andere Menschen über solch ein Problem stolpern, aber ich hatte ja eben "my vis-à-vis" verwendet, und dann hatte mich Elroy gleich gefragt, was ich damit meine. So sind wir ja auf diesen Thread hier gekommen.


 
"Vis-à-vis" ist eben gar nicht gebräuchlich.  Kaum wird es geschrieben, geschweige denn gesprochen.

Ich nehme mal an, du suchst ein gebräuchlicheres Wort...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Vis-à-vis" ist eben gar nicht gebräuchlich. Kaum wird es geschrieben, geschweige denn gesprochen.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, du suchst ein gebräuchlicheres Wort...


 
Klar, aber was, wenn es dieses nicht gibt?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Klar, aber was, wenn es dieses nicht gibt?


 
Wie gesagt, es kommt wohl auf den Zusammenhang an.

Was ist die genaue Beziehung mit dieser Person? Ist sie einfach da, irgendwo in der Nähe von dir? Leider reicht das nicht für ein unabhängiges englisches Wort.

Meines Erachtens gibt es mehrere Beziehungen, die man mit seinem "Gegenüber" haben kann, daher also mehrere mögliche Übersetzungen im Englischen.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, es kommt wohl auf den Zusammenhang an.
> 
> Was ist die genaue Beziehung mit dieser Person? Ist sie einfach da, irgendwo in der Nähe von dir? Leider reicht das nicht für ein unabhängiges englisches Wort.
> 
> Meines Erachtens gibt es mehrere Beziehungen, die man mit seinem "Gegenüber" haben kann, daher also mehrere mögliche Übersetzungen im Englischen.


 
Nein, ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die Person, die mir in einem Büro, Restaurant oder einfach Zuhause gegenüber sitzt. Sie befindet sich auf der anderen Seite des Tisches, genau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von mir.

Daniel​______​Gaer |Tisch| Jana​ 
Elias​ 
"Elias" ist "Daniels" Genüber! "Jana" ist "Gaers" Gegenüber! Verstanden?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die Person, die mir in einem Büro, Restaurant oder einfach Zuhause gegenüber sitzt. Sie befindet sich auf der anderen Seite des Tisches, genau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von mir.
> 
> Daniel
> ______
> Gaer |Tisch| Jana​
> Elias​
> "Elias" ist "Daniels" Genüber! "Jana" ist "Gaers" Gegenüber! Verstanden?


 
Ach so.

Dann einfach "the person across from me."

Wie war es aber im ursprünglichen Beitrag gemeint?  Mit den Sprachen und so?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ach so.
> 
> Dann einfach "the person across from me."


 
Das ist mir noch zu lang. Gibt es nichts Kürzeres?



> Wie war es aber im ursprünglichen Beitrag gemeint? Mit den Sprachen und so?


 
Das ist noch schwieriger zu erklären. Es ist halt die Person, zu der du sprichst, aber diese Varianten wurden in dem Thread ja schon durchgesprochen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das ist mir noch zu lang. Gibt es nichts Kürzeres?


 
Leider fällt mir nichts Kürzeres ein.



> Das ist noch schwieriger zu erklären. Es ist halt die Person, zu der du sprichst, aber diese Varianten wurden in dem Thread ja schon durchgesprochen.


 
Und wer ist die Person, zu der ich spreche?  Das hatten wir doch nicht besprochen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Außerdem ist es kein Thema, wenn du es hier wiederholen würdest, da dieser Faden dem Wort gewidmet ist.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Leider fällt mir nichts Kürzeres ein.


 
Dann kann ich wohl  mit gutem Gewissen mit "the person across from me"  Vorlieb nehmen.



> Und wer ist die Person, zu der ich spreche? Das hatten wir doch nicht besprochen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> Außerdem ist es kein Thema, wenn du es hier wiederholen würdest, da dieser Faden dem Wort gewidmet ist.


 
Na, die Person, ist diejenige, zu der spreche. Der Satz war folgender:



> noch eine Sprache: fits you, Elroy.  You can say that to someone with a special emphasis to imply his marvelous language skills. You'd say it if someone has already studied a bazillion languages (I mean more than your vis-à-vis has studied) ...


 
Hier meinte ich, mehr Sprachen als die Person, mit der du gerade sprichst, die gerade in deiner Gegenwart ist, die in der Nähe steht, die daran beteiligt ist, ...


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann kann ich wohl  mit gutem Gewissen mit "the person across from me"  Vorlieb nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, die Person, ist diejenige, zu der spreche. Der Satz war folgender:
> 
> 
> 
> Hier meinte ich, mehr Sprachen als die Person, mit der du gerade sprichst, die gerade in deiner Gegenwart ist, die in der Nähe steht, die daran beteiligt ist, ...


 
Ach so, klar. Ich nehme aber mal an, ich könnte dieses "noch eine Sprache" trotzdem sagen, wenn die andere Person (noch) mehr Sprachen als ich könnte. Liegt es nicht einfach daran, dass *die* Person mehrere Sprachen gelernt hat bzw. gerne lernt, und nicht ob sie mehr Sprachen als ich kann?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ach so, klar. Ich nehme aber mal an, ich könnte dieses "noch eine Sprache" trotzdem sagen, wenn die andere Person (noch) mehr Sprachen als ich könnte. Liegt es nicht einfach daran, dass *die* Person mehrere Sprachen gelernt hat bzw. gerne lernt, und nicht ob sie mehr Sprachen als ich kann?


 
Aber, stell dir vor, dass du schon zehn Sprachen könntest, und die Person ist genauso alt wie du und lernt nun ihre fünfte (davon noch eine leichte) erst. Dann würdest du kaum sagen, sie lerne "noch eine" Sprache.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aber, stell dir vor, dass du schon zehn Sprachen könntest, und die Person ist genauso alt wie du und lernt nun ihre fünfte (davon noch eine leichte) erst. Dann würdest du kaum sagen, sie lerne "noch eine" Sprache.


 
Doch.  Wieso nicht?  Fünf ist doch auf jeden Fall eine große Anzahl.

Meine Perspektive ist einfach absolut, deine dagegen relativ.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Doch. Wieso nicht? Fünf ist doch auf jeden Fall eine große Anzahl.
> 
> Meine Perspektive ist einfach absolut, deine dagegen relativ.


 
Na ja, in diesem Sinne, lass es mich noch weiter treiben:

Du kannst schon zehn Sprachen perfekt sprechen. Dein Gegenüber kann erst zwei, und zwar Deutsch durch seinen Vater und Englisch durch seine Mutter, d.h. er kann gar nichts für sein Sprachenkönnen, er musste beide Sprachen lernen. Nun fängt er an, die relativ einfache Sprache Französisch zu lernen.

Jetzt trefft ihr euch und du erzählst ihm, dass du gerade anfängst, Chinesisch zu lernen.

Er kann jetzt sagen:

Wow, noch eine Sprache!

Du kannst das eigentlich nicht sagen, da du ja Französisch und schon lange kannst, aber nicht nur das: Du kannst noch auch dreimal mehr Sprache sprechen. Verstehst du den Unterschied? Ich meine, du würdest mir sicher auch sagen, dass es eine große Herausforderung ist, Arabisch zu lernen, obwohl du es schon perfekt kannst. Dennoch sagst du jetzt nicht zu mehr: Wow, du lernst ja noch eine Sprache.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, dies zu sagen: Wenn sich jemand gerade an einer schwierigen Sprache probiert, aber sie nicht meistern kann, dann sucht er sich eine neue. Die Neue ist aber noch schwerer, das weißt du, dann könntest du sagen: Der lernt ja noch eine Sprache!


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Dann einfach "the person across from me."





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das ist mir noch zu lang. Gibt es nichts Kürzeres?


Nochmal kurz zum Thema. Wäre vielleicht, natürlich nur im entsprechenden Zusammenhang, "counterpart" eine mögliche kürzere Alternative. Im WRF-Dictionary wird dies zumindest als Synonym für "vis-a-vis" angeführt. Allerdings geht die Definition nicht undbedingt in die Richtung, in der ich "Gegenüber" sehe. Daher mein Hinweis auf den notwendigen Zusammenhang beim Gebrauch von "counterpart".

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Na ja, in diesem Sinne, lass es mich noch weiter treiben:
> 
> Du kannst schon zehn Sprachen perfekt sprechen. Dein Gegenüber kann erst zwei, und zwar Deutsch durch seinen Vater und Englisch durch seine Mutter, d.h. er kann gar nichts für sein Sprachenkönnen, er musste beide Sprachen lernen. Nun fängt er an, die relativ einfache Sprache Französisch zu lernen.
> 
> Jetzt trefft ihr euch und du erzählst ihm, dass du gerade anfängst, Chinesisch zu lernen.
> 
> Er kann jetzt sagen:
> 
> Wow, noch eine Sprache!
> 
> Du kannst das eigentlich nicht sagen, da du ja Französisch und schon lange kannst, aber nicht nur das: Du kannst noch auch dreimal mehr Sprache sprechen. Verstehst du den Unterschied? Ich meine, du würdest mir sicher auch sagen, dass es eine große Herausforderung ist, Arabisch zu lernen, obwohl du es schon perfekt kannst. Dennoch sagst du jetzt nicht zu mehr: Wow, du lernst ja noch eine Sprache.
> 
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit, dies zu sagen: Wenn sich jemand gerade an einer schwierigen Sprache probiert, aber sie nicht meistern kann, dann sucht er sich eine neue. Die Neue ist aber noch schwerer, das weißt du, dann könntest du sagen: Der lernt ja noch eine Sprache!


 
Also es hängt natürlich vom Zusammenhang und von der Situation ab, aber ich bestehe immer noch darauf, dass es eigentlich nicht mit *meinen* Sprachkenntnissen zu tun hat.

Stell dir bitte folgendes vor:

Ich kann nur Arabisch und Englisch, die ich nicht absichtlich gelernt habe.  Du hast dagegen schon vier Sprachen gelernt und willst eine neue lernen.  Ich kann "noch eine Sprache" sagen, auch wenn ich weniger Sprachen als du kann.

Oder stell dir vor, dass ich zehn Sprachen kann, und du fünf.  Wenn du die sechste lernen willst, kann ich wiederum "noch eine Sprache" sagen.  Wie gesagt, fünf bzw. sechs Sprachen zu können ist auf jeden Fall eine Leistung.

Die Beispiele, die du vorschlägst, haben auch nichts mit meinen Sprachkenntnissen zu tun, sondern einfach wieder mit der Situation.  Im ersten Fall ist es ja nicht allzu beeindruckend, dass man eine erste "Fremdsprache" zu lernen vorhat, und im zweiten ist es schon beeindruckend, dass man eine schwierige Sprache lernen will, wenn man sich schon mit einer anderen schwierigen Sprache beschäftigt.

Wie gesagt, die Situation ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht insofern, wie viele Sprachen ich spreche, sondern in Bezug auf das Sprachkönnen bzw. der Hintergrund meines Gesprächpartners.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz zum Thema. Wäre vielleicht, natürlich nur im entsprechenden Zusammenhang, "counterpart" eine mögliche kürzere Alternative. Im WRF-Dictionary wird dies zumindest als Synonym für "vis-a-vis" angeführt. Allerdings geht die Definition nicht undbedingt in die Richtung, in der ich "Gegenüber" sehe. Daher mein Hinweis auf den notwendigen Zusammenhang beim Gebrauch von "counterpart".
> 
> Ralf


 
Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu.

"Counterpart" ist eher...hm, es ist schwierig zu erklären, also ich füge erst mal ein paar Beispiele an:

Schröder is Bush's German counterpart.
My paternal grandparents are from France, but their maternal counterparts are from Spain.
The history teacher at that school is very well liked, as compared to her counterpart at the other school.

Sagen wir also, ein "counterpart" ist jemand, der eine ähnliche Stelle hat bzw. eine ähnliche Rolle spielt, allerdings in einem anderen Ort oder mit irgendeinem anderen wichtigen Unterschied.

Ich weiß zwar, dass meine Erklärung wohl nicht ganz einfach ist, aber hoffentlich tragen die Beispiele zu einem besseren Verständnis der Bedeutung des englischen Wortes bei.


----------



## Tanuki

Hmmm "counterpart" würde ich als "Gegenstück" oder "Pendant" übersetzen. Auf Menschen bezogen klingt es etwas distanziert und mitunter sogar einen Hauch abwertend.

Im Satzusammenhang könnte man es vielleicht auch als "Entsprechung" übersetzen...
"Ein Roman, an dessen Ende alle beliebten Figuren sterben, ist die literarische Entsprechung einer totalen kreativen Bankrotterklärung eines Autors."

-T


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz zum Thema. Wäre vielleicht, natürlich nur im entsprechenden Zusammenhang, "counterpart" eine mögliche kürzere Alternative. Im WRF-Dictionary wird dies zumindest als Synonym für "vis-a-vis" angeführt. Allerdings geht die Definition nicht undbedingt in die Richtung, in der ich "Gegenüber" sehe. Daher mein Hinweis auf den notwendigen Zusammenhang beim Gebrauch von "counterpart".
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I think "counterpart" is excellent. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Hmmm "counterpart" würde ich als "Gegenstück" oder "Pendant" übersetzen. Auf Menschen bezogen klingt es etwas distanziert und mitunter sogar einen Hauch abwertend.


I see nothing negative or remote about "counterpart". Why are you assuming a negative meaning? And "pendant" in my opinion seems very wrong.  

Could you give some examples, in English, that demonstrate these nuances? You may be right. Perhaps I'm missing something. 

Gaer


----------



## Tanuki

gaer said:
			
		

> I see nothing negative or remote about "counterpart". Why are you assuming a negative meaning? And "pendant" in my opinion seems very wrong.
> 
> Could you give some examples, in English, that demonstrate these nuances? You may be right. Perhaps I'm missing something.


Ähm, sorry, das war leicht missverständlich... ich wollte lediglich die "deutsche Seite" der (von "Gegenüber" abweichenden) Bedeutung von 'counterpart' weiter klären und meinte mit distanziert/abwertend nicht "counterpart", sondern das deutsche Wort "Gegenstück" - ein Wort, welches ein Deutscher nur zögerlich im Kontext mit einer Person verwenden würde. Einfach weil es typischerweise für Dinge oder Sachen, nicht aber für Menschen verwendet wird. 

Bei "Pendant" allerdings bis du einer kleinen Verwechslung aufgesessen.  Ich meinte _nicht_ etwa das englische Wort 'pendant' (Amulett), sondern das deutsche Wort "Pendant" (es stammt ursprünglich natürlich aus dem Französischen...) - und es wäre die richtige (höfliche) Wahl, wenn man Elroy's Beispielsätze im Deutschen bilden würde.

"Die Geschichtslehrerin an unserer Schule ist ziemlich beliebt, zumindest verglichen mit ihrem Pendant an der anderen Schule."

-T


----------



## gaer

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Ähm, sorry, das war leicht missverständlich... ich wollte lediglich die "deutsche Seite" der (von "Gegenüber" abweichenden) Bedeutung von 'counterpart' weiter klären und meinte mit distanziert/abwertend nicht "counterpart", sondern das deutsche Wort "Gegenstück" - ein Wort, welches ein Deutscher nur zögerlich im Kontext mit einer Person verwenden würde.


OOPS! "My bad".  When it comes to the nuances of German words, I listen. 


> Einfach weil es typischerweise für Dinge oder Sachen, nicht aber für Menschen verwendet wird.


I see. 


> Bei "Pendant" allerdings bis du einer kleinen Verwechslung aufgesessen.  Ich meinte _nicht_ etwa das englische Wort 'pendant' (Amulett), sondern das deutsche Wort "Pendant" (es stammt ursprünglich natürlich aus dem Französischen...) - und es wäre die richtige (höfliche) Wahl, wenn man Elroy's Beispielsätze im Deutschen bilden würde.


I need some sleep! Let me come back again when my brain is working.


> "Die Geschichtslehrerin an unserer Schule ist ziemlich beliebt, zumindest verglichen mit ihrem Pendant an der anderen Schule."


Okay. Clear now. I was think as a brick. So sorry! 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Ralf, I think "counterpart" is excellent.
> 
> Gaer


 
Allerdings nicht immer, wie ich hoffentlich durch meine Beispiele bewiesen habe.

Ich würde z.B. die Person, die mir gegenüber am Tisch sitzt, nicht "counterpart" nennen.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> ... Ich würde z.B. die Person, die mir gegenüber am Tisch sitzt, nicht "counterpart" nennen.


Ist mir schon klar . Ich bin auch recht vertraut mit der Bedeutung und Verwendung von "counterpart" im Englischen. Allerdings hatte ich "Gegenüber" von vornherein vielleicht etwas weiter gefasst als es das ursprüngliche Anliegen dieses threads gewesen sein mag (... irgendwo zwischen einem konkreten Gesprächspartner und Tanukis Interpretation als "Entsprechung"). 

Bspw. habe heute ich im Kulturteil der lokalen Presse in einem Artikel über ein (pseudo)religiöses Musikfestival folgendes gefunden (Hier gibt es den vollständigen Artikel):





> ... Martin Hünerhoff ist ein „Jesus Freak“ der ersten Stunde. Er war dabei, als in den frühen 90er Jahren Hamburger Punks mehr wollten als nur „diese ständige Gesellschaftsverweigerung“ und sich deshalb „auf *ein Gegenüber* namens Jesus“ besannen. ...


Ich finde, dass in einem derartigen Zusammenhang ein "Gegenüber" im Englischen durchaus auch als "counterpart" denkbar ist. (Bitte jetzt keine wörtlichen Übersetzungsversuche )

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ist mir schon klar . Ich bin auch recht vertraut mit der Bedeutung und Verwendung von "counterpart" im Englischen. Allerdings hatte ich "Gegenüber" von vorn herein vielleicht etwas weiter gefasst als es das ursprüngliche Anliegen dieses threads gewesen sein mag (... irgendwo zwischen einem konkreten Gesprächspartner und Tanukis Interpretation als "Entsprechung").
> 
> Bspw. habe heute ich im Kulturteil der lokalen Presse in einem Artikel über ein (pseudo)religiöses Musikfestival folgendes gefunden (Hier gibt es den vollständigen Artikel):Ich finde, dass in einem derartigen Zusammenhang ein "Gegenüber" im Englischen durchaus auch als "counterpart" denkbar ist. (Bitte jetzt keine wörtlichen Übersetzungsversuche )
> 
> Ralf


 
Sonnenklar, Ralf.  

Ich wiederhole, der Zusammenhang ist einfach unerlässlich, wenn man dieses "nicht nachvollziehbare" deutsche Wort ins Englische zu übersetzen versucht.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu.
> 
> "Counterpart" ist eher...hm, es ist schwierig zu erklären, also ich füge erst mal ein paar Beispiele an:
> 
> Schröder is Bush's German counterpart.
> My paternal grandparents are from France, but their maternal counterparts are from Spain.
> The history teacher at that school is very well liked, as compared to her counterpart at the other school.
> 
> Sagen wir also, ein "counterpart" ist jemand, der eine ähnliche Stelle hat bzw. eine ähnliche Rolle spielt, allerdings in einem anderen Ort oder mit irgendeinem anderen wichtigen Unterschied.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar, dass meine Erklärung wohl nicht ganz einfach ist, aber hoffentlich tragen die Beispiele zu einem besseren Verständnis der Bedeutung des englischen Wortes bei.


 
Ohne Berücksichtigung von Tanukis "Pendant" könnte ich deine Sätze kaum so gut und natürlich klingend ins Deutsche übersetzen. Hier passt weder "Gegenstück", noch "Gegenüber" oder "Gegenkanditat". "Pendant" scheint mir hier gut, aber was würde ich benutzen, wenn ich nicht das Wort Pendant kennen würde? "Erzrivale" ist viel zu krass und hat einen sehr negativen Nachgeschmack. Vielleicht eher "Ebenbild" im ersten, "Verwandten" im zweiten und "Kollegin" im dritten Satz, aber ein eindeutiges Wort fehlt der deutschen Sprache leider hier.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ohne Berücksichtigung von Tanukis "Pendant" könnte ich deine Sätze kaum so gut und natürlich klingend ins Deutsche übersetzen. Hier passt weder "Gegenstück", noch "Gegenüber" oder "Gegenkanditat". "Pendant" scheint mir hier gut, aber was würde ich benutzen, wenn ich nicht das Wort Pendant kennen würde? "Erzrivale" ist viel zu krass und hat einen sehr negativen Nachgeschmack. Vielleicht eher "Ebenbild" im ersten, "Verwandten" im zweiten und "Kollegin" im dritten Satz, aber ein eindeutiges Wort fehlt der deutschen Sprache leider hier.


 
Genauso wie ein eindeutiges Wort für das deutsche Wort "Gegenüber" der englischen Sprache fehlt.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Genauso wie ein eindeutiges Wort für das deutsche Wort "Gegenüber" der englischen Sprache fehlt.


 
Perfekt! Nun sind wir   quit.


----------

